# Official Bulls @ Raptors Friday March 19, 2004 6pm cst. FSChi,TOR1, NBALP,RTV



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Will the losing streak continue?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Since this game isn't on Telemundo, we lose.

Jalen 98
Jamal 91


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Raptors 85
Bulls 83


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 95

Raps 92

Kirk 24


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I'll put my ribs on the line and predict a win. We've beaten them twice this season, which should make them angry, but I'm not convinced that'll make a difference in the game.

The Bull -- 102
The Wrapper -- 80


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Rose back. Carter playing well. The Raps have something to play for. All I'm feeling is apathy, apathy, apathy. If this were in Chicago I might give the nod to the Bulls. Since it's in Toronto, the losing streak grows to 8 games.

raps 84
Bulls 81


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Bulls have been owning us this season...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

raptors 77

Bulls 58

Rose with 24


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Raptors 75
Bulls 68


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls 90
Raptors 85

Rose 32


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

raptors 92
bulls 78

hinrich 10pts, 8a, 3 rebs 3-15 fg, 1/6 3ptfg
crawford 18pts 5a, 3rebs 5/15 fg, 2/9 3ptfg


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Raptors 109
Bulls 100

Jalen has 35
Jamal shoots 3-21


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

89








81


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

raptors 97
bulls 88

carter 25/5/5
rose 18
yell 17/12
bosh 15/10

kirk 14/5/10
jamal 17/3/6
curry 26/8
tyson 12/16


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

raptors 98
bulls 87


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Will the losing streak continue?


we're still on the road, right? then we still lose.








95








79


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Raptors 98

Bulls 84


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Raptors 97
Bulls 85

Bosh 21, 13


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

raps 87

bulls 80


we need this game bad.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> I'll put my ribs on the line and predict a win. We've beaten them twice this season, which should make them angry, but I'm not convinced that'll make a difference in the game.
> 
> The Bull -- 102
> The Wrapper -- 80


Raptors who are in the middle of the playoff contention will lose by 22 points at home to the worst team in the NBA? Oh please..
Raptors by 12..


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Bulls the worst team in the NBA will make it close in the beginning but will fall short again.

99 Raptors
88 Bulls

Hopefully, Tyson starts tonight, and Curry plays with some passion, this losing streak might end. As long as Hinrich and Crawford have to carry the scoring load we do not have a chance with them shooting below 40%.

I just check out last nights stats and Giricek is playing pretty good for Utah, 11-18 from te field 25 pts, Mckie was 6-8 from the field 15 pts. I do not know but Paxson has had opportunities to improve this team, but he went the route of the minor leagues and it looks ugly.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Raptors 102
Bulls 97


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

RAPTORS 89 

Bulls 81


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

Raptors 95
Bulls 85


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Raptors 97
Bulls 91

I wanna go out on a limb and say the Bulls win, but I doubt it. Vince has 25 and Jalen has 20..


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Raps 98

Bulls 66


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Bulls 79
Raptors 83


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls lose this one. 88-78


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Raptors - 91
Bulls - 81


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Raptors 81
Bulls 78


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Everyone predicting a Raptors win makes me nervous about this one. But Vince has been playing pretty well lately and Jalen wants to get retribution for the last loss, so I think things will work out for the Raptors.

Raps 89, Bulls 82; Vince with 24, Jalen with 21.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

face it, there is no way to try and take credit for predicting Bulls Ws. Nobody knows when they will show up to play.

Anybody who nails a Bulls W is plain lucky. The only way to go is keep predicting losses, which means its a 15 way tie for the Ws and Ls for the ribs. The real cuts may be in predicting the average scores.

anyways
Dinos 90
Bulls 83


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Raptors 100
Bulls 88


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

We'll be lucky to hit 75...

I'm not going to watch a game, in fact I'll never watch a game where we start Kirk, Dupree, Linton, Shirley, and AD...


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

With the Bulls starting developmental league players, I 'd have to pick the Raptors in a possible blow-out. I think the Bulls will play hard, but the talent can not match the competition's. 

97-78 Raptors- Rose having another good game with 24 points. Of course every prediction I've made this year so far has been wrong.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Raptors 94

Bulls 85.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Curry, Jamal, Hinrich, Linton, and AD are starting

Vince, Bosh, hall of famer Alvin Williams, Donyell, and Rose are starting.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG. two fouls in 19 secs to begin the game.

foul on eddy. Vince shoots 2 FT's makes both.

Ronald Dupree is in the game. 30 secs in.

The refs are calling everything.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

linton
antonio
eddy
jamal
kirk

starting for the bulls.

eddy already has two fouls?

ooops. linton out already. dupree in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

funny how AD gets booed everytime he touches it.

"Compliments of....what the heck is that?"

This raptors team is full of former Bulls.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

what was that duck horn? LOL

raptors fans crack me up.
antonio davis: "we will win"

ok!!

i didn't even bother to put in a prediction today


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> funny how AD gets booed everytime he touches it.
> 
> "Compliments of....what the heck is that?"
> ...


i dont blame them. AD was an idiot with some of the comments he made about Toronto and Canada. listening to him, youd think he was playing in Afghanistan or something. They should boo his *** all day. Toronto is a great place. and if anyone wants N Americas best strip bars, I highly recommend Windsor Canada, a suburb of Toronto, more or less. Delicious


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Vince already has 17 in the first 

Vince is hurt!!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

this game, and this thread, is hot. sizzling :|


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> i dont blame them. AD was an idiot with some of the comments he made about Toronto and Canada. listening to him, youd think he was playing in Afghanistan or something. They should boo his *** all day. Toronto is a great place. and if anyone wants N Americas best strip bars, I highly recommend Windsor Canada, a suburb of Toronto, more or less. Delicious



:rock: You rock!

Its nice to see a fellow american appreciate canadians.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow the apathy has really become apparent watching our game threads continue to shrink 
That was an entertaining 1st half. Good ball movement and tons of hustle.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

pretty good game so far 

for all those who've decided to tune out...too bad. 

2 point game 

49-47 bulls

rose ties it up.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Umm, it's not so much apathy as it is so many people watching the NCAA tournament games...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Hinrich has 10 assists now...I'm still hoping for a triple double again.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Wow the apathy has really become apparent watching our game threads continue to shrink
> That was an entertaining 1st half. Good ball movement and tons of hustle.


The game is only on Fox Sports Chicago, the NCAA games are on CBS. What should I be watching, since I'm currently not in the Chicago area?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Davis-Curry-Hinrich have really came out to play tonight. They're the reason y we have a 7 pt lead right now. Jamal needs to get more agressive.

Linton is a waste on the court. I have no clue y he even bothers taking outside shots.

On the Raptors side, VC hurt his foot in the 2nd qtr. Struggling since then. I don't y coach Oneil is keeping him on the court when he's hobbling bad.

Overall, solid performance from us. Of course, the 4th qtr is where we fall apart. Hopefully tonight will be an exception.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry having a well-rounded game. Is he actually playing well as the box score says?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry is a Man, today !


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Curry having a well-rounded game. Is he actually playing well as the box score says?


he's playing agressive tonight. but imo he needs to rethink the "heidi of the alps pigtail" look. it's a little girly.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Hinrich has only one personal foul!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Curry having a well-rounded game. Is he actually playing well as the box score says?


Playing even better then what shows up in the boxscore. We probably have never said that abt Curry b4 but tonight is the most active and confident i've seen him in a while. He has even dished out some real sweet passes.

Curry's line: 19 pts, 5 rebs, 5 assists, 2 blks.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Curry with 5 assists. I think it's a career high.

AD with a double-double. His best game for a while.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

the Bulls show up. Shocker.
Rose trying for a double double Pts and TOs


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

JC has stunk through the first 3 qtrs. He's a streaky player.......and hopefully he'll be the one who gets hot in the 4th qtr. Cuz u just know we blow leads like no tomorrow in 4th qtrs and Curry and Hinrich(offensively) have proven to be very shaky in crunch time.
SO, time to step up JC!


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

We have really put the pressure on Curry and AD to make the play tonight.This is the most screen and roll ive seen us run since last season this time .

Every team we play double teams jamal and kirk off the screen and roll but tonight when we hit Eddy or AD the other bigmen is always cutting directly to the rim to get the basket and /or foul.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was a SICK move by Kirk. Splitting the double team and then laying it up in traffic


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk makes one spectacular play, then does the opposite on our next offensive posession by throwing an awful pass. They hit the 3.

Our lead is down to 1


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Bad lineup 

Kirk
Jamal
Gill
Jyd
Tyson

Taking both post players out really hurt us as weve been dumping the ball inside for 3 quarters now we have no one to pass to and be effective .


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

A two handed jam by Hinrich!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Eddy has been THE MAN tonight. Skiles smartly puts him back in......he responds back with two straight tough baskets. 

Our next offensive posession: Kirk steals the ball and THROWS IT DOWN WITH AUTHORITY WITH TWO HANDS.

Bulls 7-0 run. Lead back to 8 BABY!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Steals the ball, and two handed slam by Kirk!!! anyone want the video?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh yeah hinrich with the two handed slam. 

whoohoo

:grinning:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Steals the ball, and two handed slam by Kirk!!! anyone want the video?


yep..

not watching, ive promised myself i won't until next season..


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

i loved the reaction from the bench after Kirk's dunk! 
Those guys look to really like Hinrich.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

yeah, Kirks limited all right. Limited to being great


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Now a huge dunk by AD off a rebound! This is starting to be fun


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Our "BIG 3" tonight:*

Antonio Davis - 15 pts, 13 rebs, 3 blks.

Kirk Hinrich - 16 pts, 12 assists.

Eddy Curry - 26 rebs, 5 assists, 5 rebs, 2 blks.

KIRK WITH A HUGE 3!!!!!!

We lead by 6.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Rose has PUMPED this rowdy Toronto crowd.

But Kirk has an answer.

This is a GREAT GAME.

Bulls lead by 6.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamal looks to be playing so that he isn't here next season.
Where has Jamal's game gone over the last few weeks.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Dont hate me, but I want the Bulls to lose!!!

:angel:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jalen's HOT. Their crowd is GOING NUTS!

But we're still executing pretty darn well on offense.

Up 3 and Eddy will be shooting 2 FTs.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

If Crawford could break down a defense the way Hinrich does, we'd have never drafted point guards the last two seasons.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I like how Skiles isn't babying this team by calling timeouts despite them hitting one big shot after another.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Jamal looks to be playing so that he isn't here next season.
> Where has Jamal's game gone over the last few weeks.


JC doesn't want to be in Chicago..

Any reason why he should?

I wouldn't...

Rose is HUGE...

There's no one in this world that could convince we wouldn't be a better team with a healthy Rose and Yell...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't miss FTs like that :upset:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> If Crawford could break down a defense the way Hinrich does, we'd have never drafted point guards the last two seasons.


It's rare I've seen him even get by his man much less talk about breaking down a defense...


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice air ball by Jalen


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Eddy IMO has played his best game of the season tonight. He has done it from start to finish in every category, with the other team fighting for a playoff spot, with their crowd going nuts and the defense collapsing on him.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Dont hate me, but I want the Bulls to lose!!!
> 
> :angel:


We should lose all the games from here on out...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Eddy IMO has played his best game of the season tonight. He has done it from start to finish in every category.


Yawn, Bulls fans will *****ing the next time he has a bad game like the other night against Cleveland.

For evidence, just check any thread on the first 3 pages of this board that mentions his name.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

See, we're doubling VC on every posession right now. Logical decision.

BUT WTF happened to Skiles last week against LA? Letting Kobe go one on one in crunch time


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> We should lose all the games from here on out...


Don't worry, we always seem to find ways to lose games like these.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

There seems to be something that makes the Bulls dominate the Raptors this season, most likely the trade.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

6 point lead with 43 secs left.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Yawn, Bulls fans will *****ing the next time he has a bad game like the other night against Cleveland.
> ...


well he's earned so many rave reviews for a 290lb center with a 7'6 inch wingspan.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> If Crawford could break down a defense the way Hinrich does, we'd have never drafted point guards the last two seasons.


Very good point.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

This might also be AD's best game. I guess AD reacted positively to the boos


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Keep whining Jalen, god I love not having to see him cry every game.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> It's rare I've seen him even get by his man much less talk about breaking down a defense...


People who view him as some sort of point guard never seem to take that into consideration. When's the last time you saw Crawford intentionally draw the defense to himself to free up a teammate for an easier shot? It just doesn't happen enough, if at all.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

VC misses 3 pointer, Hinrich gets the rebound....gets fouled, then DRAINS BOTH FTs.

This game is in the refridgerator BABY!

We OWN this team. I don't know y, but we just do.

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Keep whining Jalen, god I love not have to see him cry every game.


He'd still be our best player...

Let's not act like the guy sucks.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Hinrich with a fantasy basketball dream stat line.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Jalen, the worst team in the league just beat you on your home floor. :laugh: 

Man, it's good to just get a win. You have no idea when the next one is coming.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Hinrich and Curry have the same number of rebounds tonight: five. :no:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hinrich's line tonight: 21 pts(8-14 FG), 5 rebs, 13 assists, 1 stl, 44 mins.*


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> It's rare I've seen him even get by his man much less talk about breaking down a defense...


you keep complaining about everybody KIrk can't get by anybody, The Rose trade sucked, Blah Blah

yet you have the nerve to get mad about Curry not getting props yesterday, and nobody knocked him today besides me.

So its...I arenas can complain...nobody else:laugh:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Hinrich and Curry have the same number of rebounds tonight: five. :no:


I was waiting for someone to complain about Curry's rebound numbers. This is Curry's season high in points, I think.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> People who view him as some sort of point guard never seem to take that into consideration. When's the last time you saw Crawford intentionally draw the defense to himself to free up a teammate for an easier shot? It just doesn't happen enough, if at all.


Actually thats happened a lot tonight off the screen and roll for both Jamal and kirk the ball movementt was excellent by everyone .


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Player(s) of the game: Antonio Davis, Kirk Hinrich, Eddy Curry.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice games by Eddy, Kirk and AD.

We are on a roll! One win and counting.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Poor Raptors set back by a loss against the hapless Bulls. Time to hear another excuse from Jalen again!


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Steals the ball, and two handed slam by Kirk!!! anyone want the video?


Defnitely


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

The Raptors made the Bulls look like an elite team tonight. Now how the **** can you lose to the Chicago ****in Bulls? Eddy Curry is naturally a dominant player, but atleast at some god damn pressure on him, and atleast try to prevent him from making a wild shot, which he has made countless times this game. 
God, Vince exaggerates his gay "temporary knee injury" and plays like a wussy. Wow, the Raptors are blowing their chances of making the playoffs. Wow, the Raptors need a ****in clue, a clue of what they're fighting for right now.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

i'm so happy. Maybe we can get on a good roll and get the 7th pick again


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Screw the ping pong balls, learn how to win now.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Eddy...5 boards in 37 minutes. Yeah, the 28 points are a definite plus. But 5 boards in 37 minutes???

Eddy will always get his share of points. But as his coach has emphasized over and over: for this team to get better Curry has to defend and rebound.

Tonight we played the worst rebounding team in the league, the worst team when it comes to scoring in the paint...in other words, we played the team with the softest interior game at both ends of the floor in the entire league. In that context, Curry should have had a big offensive night. But he should have excelled on the boards as well. That didn't happen.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Eddy...5 boards in 37 minutes. Yeah, the 28 points are a definite plus. But 5 boards in 37 minutes???
> 
> Eddy will always get his share of points. But as his coach has emphasized over and over: for this team to get better Curry has to defend and rebound.
> ...


so true. Its nice to get points, but he has to be a CENTER for us to be good, not just beat the Raptors.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Funny how the raptors look like the bulls of the beginning of the season. The lost because they shot fewer FT's. lost the battle on the boards and were out rebounded, and commented more TO. The same three area's the bulls were getting killed on every night until the trade. This is why we traded away rose.

He put up good numbers but 7 TO, i mean that is awful. And they are soo perimeter and sloppy with the ball and soft which equals weak rebounding. They are gong to miss the playoffs and will get the 11 or 12 pick. I would rather be in our position then theirs.

FT, rebounds, and TO. If you win that battle you will win a lot of games. I don't know what team showed up tonight it looked like the bulls but played smart, hard nosed, husltling D. Even JC, who's offensives was off played with a lot of heart and IMO played a solid game in spite of lacking the J.

One step foward, lets hope on sat it is two steps foward.

david


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually thats happened a lot tonight off the screen and roll for both Jamal and kirk the ball movementt was excellent by everyone .


A lot? For Jamal? Crawford had 3 assists in 36 minutes...who you tryin' to kid? 
:rofl: 

Don't even think of trying to attach Crawford to Hinrich's coattails!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Screw the ping pong balls, learn how to win now.


That should have been said a long time ago...

As it is now, winning doesn't help us at all...

Lose, lose bad, and lose often...


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> That should have been said a long time ago...
> ...


So we can lose in the lottery and pick 3rd? 

Screw trying to lose games, that's what got us started down this road to begin with.
The kids that remain next season must learn that losing is not an option. We could get the #1 pick for the next five years but if we don't learn how to win, we would still be looking at 30 wins. 

You never play to lose!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Screw the ping pong balls, learn how to win now.


I tried this and ended up pinching something. Now I have this very painful, big blue vein running up the side of my schlong. Thanks.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Eddy only had 5 rbs tonight, well ok fair enough, he also had 4 blocked shots. So he was clearly making an effort to play D. Eddy will never be a great rebounder but he will improve with time, but he is making stides playing D against his man and helping on the weak side. Yo that is a start.

david


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> I tried this and ended up pinching something. Now I have this very painful, big blue vein running up the side of my schlong. Thanks.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> I tried this and ended up pinching something. Now I have this very painful, big blue vein running up the side of my schlong. Thanks.


way too much information. :uhoh: 

and really how big can that vein be?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> So we can lose in the lottery and pick 3rd?
> ...


Blah blah blah...

If we were trying to win we would have taken Atkins from Detroit, and pulled the trigger on the McKie-JYD deal..

I agreed that we should have been playing to win a long time ago, as it is now, it's best for us to just lose...

This win over the Raptors means nothing.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> A lot? For Jamal? Crawford had 3 assists in 36 minutes...who you tryin' to kid?
> ...


What games are you watching ? Tonight the ball movment was excellent and im not talking about the first pass on the screen roll from Hinrich or Crawford Im tallking about the second pass from the bigman to bigman created bcause teams double team Crawford and Hinrich on the screen roll. 

<strike>I see your back from the dead with your usual BS</strike>.I would think by now everyone wouylkd realize that we are at a point where its not really about Crawfords numbers anymore but other areas of his game .

He averages 5 assists a game but he never sets a teammate up for a easy basket ?

<strike>You are my friend are a idiot</strike> back on ignore you go . :yes:

Please refrain from calling fellow bulls posters idiots. You may disagree with someones thinking but that does not make someone an idiot. Name calling gets us nowhere. truebluefan


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

This is one night where JC stat's do not tell the kind of game he played. He had good energy, hustled, and even thro his O games was off he did i lot of little things to help the team. I think he played a solid all around game tonight. He was even playing D agaisnt rose and did a fine job.

david


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What happened? We won one!  

Curry had 4 blocks. 28 pts.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> This win over the Raptors means nothing.


bleh...it means nothing to you but i'd imagine it means something to the Bulls. 

i bet jamal has a big game tomorrow against the knicks on his birthday. 

anyway...this quote off the AP made me laugh:



> Toronto coach Kevin O'Neill didn't like the fuzzy reunion among former teammates at the morning shootaround. "I hate all that hugging. I'm not an NBA hugger lover."






:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

TBF,

Eddy was a force in the 2nd half. He was 5 for 11 FG's and 1 for 2 FT's in the first half. In the second he was 6 for 7 FG and 5 for 8 FT and had 3 of his 4 blocks as well. Down the strech he hit 3 hugh short hooks to keep us ahead. Hinrich also played a great overall game as did AD. Good support and d for the other as well. It was a different team tongiht. This is 3 in a row over the raptors and it looked like rose was going to blow a fuse he was so upset we beat him again. He had a good game but 7 TO and that really hurt them..

david


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Steals the ball, and two handed slam by Kirk!!! anyone want the video?


If you haven't, please. I'm catching up...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> If Crawford could break down a defense the way Hinrich does, we'd have never drafted point guards the last two seasons.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> JC doesn't want to be in Chicago..
> ...


Yeah, I'd want to go someplace where I had a chance to be the best PG too.

He doesn't have it here.

Can't wait, if it comes to that, to see he and Kirk go head to head.


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

Is it wrong to be dissappointed that they won? They are messing up my chances to win some ribs. This season has been so bad I care more for some ribs that would have to be mailed to me than the Bulls winning.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> *Hinrich's line tonight: 21 pts(8-14 FG), 5 rebs, 13 assists, 1 stl, 44 mins.*


Double-double baby!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> 
> 
> I was waiting for someone to complain about Curry's rebound numbers. This is Curry's season high in points, I think.


It was.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah...
> ...


Watch him do a 180 if Jamal scores 33 in a win in the next game...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> This is one night where JC stat's do not tell the kind of game he played.
> 
> david


Not that line again...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> 
> Raptors who are in the middle of the playoff contention will lose by 22 points at home to the worst team in the NBA? Oh please..
> Raptors by 12..


hehehe.....

Was just re-reading this thread to see some of the predictions and saw this comment to my predicting the Bull would win.

All it lacks is is the sarcastic eye-roll.


----------

